# 6300 loader problem



## lbranham (Jun 13, 2014)

My JD 6300 loader bucket will not dump. I reversed the hydraulic hoses to find the bucket will now dump but not go up. The control for the bucket is difficult to push forward but easy to pull back. Where do I go next? Do I need to remove the controller?


----------

